# 2017 P1101 troubles



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*P1011 CHEVROLET - Intake Camshaft Position Actuator Park Position Bank 1*

*P1011 CHEVROLET Possible Causes*
What does this mean?

Low engine oil level
Low engine oil pressure
Faulty Intake Camshaft Position Actuator Bank 1


----------



## skatermike21988 (Dec 9, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> *P1011 CHEVROLET - Intake Camshaft Position Actuator Park Position Bank 1*
> 
> *P1011 CHEVROLET Possible Causes*
> What does this mean?
> ...


Yikes, I just realized I typed the wrong code. 🤦‍♂️ That's what I get for being tired and frustrated while trying to type this up lol. It's actually P1101, I edited the original post.


----------



## skatermike21988 (Dec 9, 2012)

Well I may have figured it out, stumbled upon a thread that suggested the throttle body so I pulled mine and it was pretty filthy, gave it a good cleaning and the check engine light was gone instantly. Responsiveness is back and idle is stable. Cleared out the historic code and all is well so far.


----------



## Doug225 (Jul 16, 2018)

skatermike21988 said:


> Well I may have figured it out, stumbled upon a thread that suggested the throttle body so I pulled mine and it was pretty filthy, gave it a good cleaning and the check engine light was gone instantly. Responsiveness is back and idle is stable. Cleared out the historic code and all is well so far.
> View attachment 292922
> View attachment 292923


How many miles on your cruise?


----------



## skatermike21988 (Dec 9, 2012)

Doug225 said:


> How many miles on your cruise?


86,000 miles


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

skatermike21988 said:


> Well I may have figured it out, stumbled upon a thread that suggested the throttle body so I pulled mine and it was pretty filthy, gave it a good cleaning and the check engine light was gone instantly. Responsiveness is back and idle is stable. Cleared out the historic code and all is well so far.
> View attachment 292922
> View attachment 292923


Does look a bit dirty indeed.


----------

